# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  حكم أداء الحج والعمره بدون محرم..

## أم شوأأخي

السؤال

شيخنا الفاضل حفظكم الله 

أرجو الاستفسار عن مدى امكانية اداء العمرة بدون محرم والذهاب مع مجموعة من النساء هل به اثم. افادكم الله . مع العلم ان لى اخ وحيد وهو خارج البلاد لدراسة الدكتوراة 

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم



الجواب

لا يجوز للمرأة أن تُسافر مع غير محرم لها ، لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام : لا يخلوَنّ رجلٌ بامرأةٍ إلاّ مع ذي مَحْرَم ، ولا تسافر المرأة إلا مع ذي محرم . قام رجلٌ فقال : يا رسولَ الله امرأتي خَرجَت حاجّةً ، واكتَتَبتُ في غزوةِ كذا وكذا ، قال : انطلق فحُجّ مع امرأتِك . رواه البخاري ومسلم . 

فهذا الرجل لم يأذن له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يخرج للجهاد في سبيل الله ويترك امرأته تذهب للحج. بل أمره أن ينطلق ليحجّ مع امرأته

وفي تعبيره صلى الله عليه وسلم بـ " انطلق " ما يدلّ على السرعة . كما أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام لم يسأله : هل امرأتك مع رفقة صالحة . وطاعة الله لا تُنال بمعصيته . فالحج أو العمرة لا يُنال بمعصية الله ، وهو هنا السفر دون محرم من قِبَـلِ المرأة .

وإذا نوت المرأة العمرة وتاقت نفسها لتلك البقاع وتركت الذهاب من أجل عدو وجود محرم فإنه تؤجر على ذلك ، بل يُكتب لها أجر العمرة .

والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .

المجيب الشيخ/ عبدالرحمن السحيم
عضو مركز الدعوة والإرشاد
--------------
السؤال

هل يحق للمرأة المسلمة أن تؤدي فريضة الحج مع نسوة ثقات , إذا تعذر عليها اصطحاب أحد أفراد عائليها معها , أو أن والدها متوفي ؟ فهل يحق لوالدتها اصطحابها لتأدية الفريضة أو خالتها أو عمتها أو أي شخص تختار ليكون معها محرما في حجها ؟ 

الجواب :
الصحيح أنه لا يجوز لها أن تسافر للحج إلا من زوجها أو محرم لها من الرجال , فلا يجوز لها أن تسافر مع نسوة ثقات أو رجال ثقات غير محارم , أو مع عمتها أو خالتها أو أمها , بل لابد من أن تكون مع زوجها أو محرم لها من الرجال , فإن لم تجد من يصحبها منهما فلا يجب عليها الحج ما دامت كذلك , لفقد شرط الإستطاعة الشرعية , وقد قال تعالى : ( ولله على الناس حج البيت من استطاع إليه سبيلا ) آل عمران 

اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء 
--------------

السؤال
امرأة مشهورة بالصلاح وهي في أوسط عمرها وأقرب إلى الشيخوخة وأرادت أن تحج حجة الإسلام ولكن ليس لها محرم ويوجد من أعيان البلد من يريد الحج وهو مشهور بالصلاح ومعه نسوة من محارمه فهل يصح لهذه المرأة تحج مع هذا الخير لعدم وجود محرم مع أنها مستطيعة من ناحية المال . أفتونا بارك الله فيكم لأننا اختلفنا مع بعض الإخوان ؟ 

الجواب :
لا يحل لهذه المرأة أن تحج بلا محرم حتى وإن كانت مع نساء ورجل أمين , لأن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام خطب فقال : ( لا تسافر امرأة إلا مع ذي محرم ) فقال رجل وقال : يا رسول الله إن امرأتي خرجت حاجة وإني اكتتبت في غزوة كذا وكذا فقال النبي : ( انطلق وحج مع امرأتك ) ولم يستفسر النبي منه هل كانت آمنة أو غير آمنة وهل كان معها نساء ورجال مأمونون أم لم يكن مع أن الحال تقتضي ذلك مع أن زوجها قد كتتب في غزوة فأمر النبي أن يدع الغزوة وأن يخرج مع امرأته وقد ذكر أهل العلم أن المرأة إذا لم يكن معها محرم فإن الحج لا يجب عليها حتى ولو ماتت لا يحج عنها من تركتها لأنها غير قادرة والله سبحانه وتعالى فرض الحج على المستطيع

فضيلة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين 

-----------------

سُئل الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز 

السؤال
امرأة مسكينة حجت مع أناس أجانب عليها حيث طلبت من أقاربها الذهاب معها للحج فرفضوا , ومشت مع رجل معه امرأتان هي ثاثلتهما فهل تصح حجتها أم لا ؟ 

الجواب : 
حجها صحيح وتعتبر عاصية بسفرها بدون محرم للأدلة الدالة على ذلك , وعليها التوبة إلى الله سبحانه من ذلك
------------ 

السؤال:
أنا امرأة لست متزوجة، وحججت مع نساء بدون محرم، هل حجي صحيح؟ 

الجواب: 
السفر بدون محرم لا يجوز؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: (لا يحل لامرأة تؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن تسافر إلا ومعها ذو محرم) والرجل الذي اكتتب غازياً قال: يا رسول الله! إن زوجتي خرجت حاجّة. فأمره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يرجع عن الغزو مع أن الجهاد في سبيل الله أفضل الأعمال- ليحج مع زوجته، فهذا أكبر دليل على أنه لا بد من المحرم. لكن نقول للأخت السائلة: لعلها إن شاء الله على حج صحيح، خصوصاً أنها جاءت من جدة، وجدة قريبة، لكن نحن ننصح الأخوات أن لا يأتين حتى من جدة إلا مع محرم؛ لأن هذه عبادة، لكن المسلمين وقعوا اليوم في أمور خطيرة جداً يجب أن يسأل عنها، فما مقدار الإثم الذي يكسبه ذلك الرجل الذي يستورد من الفلبين أو من أندونيسيا امرأة تقطع آلاف الأميال بدون محرم؟ هذا هو الإثم الحقيقي. وكذلك نقول للأخت الحاجّة: أرجو أن تحتاط في المستقبل هي أو غيرها، بحيث لا تحج إلا ومعها محرم حتى ولو كانت من جدة؛ لأن جدة عند بعض العلماء مسافة سفر، لكن نقول لهذه الأخت: لعل الله أن يتقبل منها، وحتى لو قدر أن الحج بدون محرم لا يؤثر على الحج، فالحج مقبول عند الله سبحانه وتعالى ولو بدون محرم، لكن فيه إثم ومعصية للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي أمر بالمحرم، أما الحج فهو صحيح.

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## مدى رضاكم

مشكورة الغاليه بس وايد حريم يروحون مع بعض اللهم الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## عينآويه 7

الله يجازيج الخير على الطرح 

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتج ..

----------


## روح_الإمارات

تخيلوا من 12 سنة ما شفت مكة و الله حزينة

----------


## munamoor

بارگ الله فيگِ عزيزتي 
و زادگ من علمه

----------


## حكاية روووح

بااااارك الله فييييييييك غاااااليتي

----------


## فديت عقالك

تسلمين اخيتي على التوضيح

----------

